# Rockets get Joey Graham...



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

's twin brother Stephen in a signing this weekend :biggrin:

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3516783.html



> The Rockets on Saturday signed Stephen Graham, a 6-6, 220-pound guard/forward from Oklahoma State who had been playing for the Sioux Falls Skyforce of the Continental Basketball Association.
> 
> Graham, the twin brother of Toronto Raptors rookie Joey Graham, the 16th pick in last summer's draft, had been averaging 21 points and 5.8 rebounds in the CBA.


I'm all for bringing more youth to this team. Anyone know about this guy?


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm very interested to see him play.

How many roster spots do we have left?!


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Yes, I remember hearing about the other brother Stephen during draft night, if we'd had a second pick he probably would've been our 2nd rd selection. A very good defender from a good program, decent shooter, Joey is the better 3pt shooter, but Stephen is supposed to be a very athletic and good defender. He's not a bad shooter from what I remember on draft night reviews of him. He should be a good pickup, nothing that will light our team up, but a good young prospect. Lets not put any undue expectations on him. Give him a chance to learn the offense and defense which is why we're really picking him up, to defend the perimeter and be another "scrappy spark off the bench". This is a good pickup for us, for probably nothing too. Good job of scouting CD.

*Remember Cuttino Mobley and Michael Dickerson were both 2nd rounders and played productively for us as rookies.*


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

graham was a 20ppg scorer in the cba this year as a rookie, he should be a decent bench scorer in the nba


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

ohhh, you tricked me man. I was all excited!


----------



## lakers9104 (Nov 11, 2005)

THats great for the rockets


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=194










Scroll down to the bit about Stevie Graham. Let's just hope he can stay with his man.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Are they identical? If they are it should be fun watching us play toronto with them matched up agaisnt each other.


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

looks like he could be a keeper for the future of the rockets with wesley, barry and sura nearing the end of their careers


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Whoa.........lol Yao Mania you tricked me. I thought the Raptors traded Joey Graham to the Rockets. They look exactly the same. It looks like Stephen is a great player, hopefully he can help the team.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

You think he will be with the team for tonights game since the team is already in Portland?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> I'm very interested to see him play.
> *
> How many roster spots do we have left*?!


none


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

he's a good pickup. nice dunk just now


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I didn't even know he had a twin! They're identical except right now Stephen has more hair. He looked good in the end of tonights game.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

smithys1510 said:


> looks like he could be a keeper for the future of the rockets with wesley, barry and sura nearing the end of their careers


 :banana: Yaaaah for Stephen he scored his first NBA points on 2 free throws and a dunk. His shooting % is 100, and 100 % from the line, now that's what I call production . . .lol :biggrin: 

Seriously, I really liked his body type, very athletic as we saw for a minute. If Jeff decides to play him at all against the Warriors, then we'll know he likes him, he will have had 2 full days of practice with the team. Maybe they'll get him a jersey with his name on it... I hope Gumby doesn't just leave him on the end of the bench like Lonny Baxter, that makes absolutely no sense to me, its nonsense actually.

He might be a better fit for us than Chuck Hayes would've been, since we're so thin at guard right now.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

good pickup


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

debarge said:


> *Remember Cuttino Mobley and Michael Dickerson were both 2nd rounders and played productively for us as rookies.*


ummm..Michael Dickerson was picked 14th by houston in the 98 draft...


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

adhir1 said:


> ummm..Michael Dickerson was picked 14th by houston in the 98 draft...


My bad, you're right, he was on that good Arizona team with Bibby. I think Dickerson retired or something, bad injuries I think. Cuttino's had a good career, he reminds me of Jalen Rose but not as dependable.
His name was mentioned as a possibility sometime next week, on Best sports show period. I don't think I'd ever mind a good scorer, but he's 32 he said last night. Said he was dying to play for a contender, I guess we could send Wesley to Toronto. I dunno...


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> I'm very interested to see him play.
> 
> How many roster spots do we have left?!


The Rockets site said JVG will play Graham tonight if Derek Anderson can't go because of a knee bruise. Jeez we are snake-bit with injuries.  DA was just starting to play better, Keith Jones said he was a game time decision.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

He's very, very strong and athletic. He plays good defense too but right now, his offensive game is very raw and limited. In my opinion, he should've been a second-round pick.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Very good pickup.


----------

